# Nochmal Storchenbesuch



## Nymphaion (19. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

heute waren wieder die Störche da. Diesmal waren es 27 Stück auf einmal. Da sie vor dem Traktor überhaupt keine Scheu haben, konnten wir diesmal mit der Kamera näher hin.


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Aug. 2007)

*Storchenbesuch 2*

Und noch ein paar Bilder von heute:


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Servus Werner

Schaut aus als ob sich die für den abflug in den Süden sammeln.

Der Herbst naht  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Dann hätten wir seit Anfang Juli schon Herbst, denn so lange kommen uns die Störche schon besuchen. Ich glaube dass sicher einige Durchzügler dabei sind, aber es dürften auch etliche Jungstörche aus der Gegend dabei sein.


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Servus Werner

Ist nicht schon ab Juli Herbst   

War überhaupt schon der Sommer da  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hallo Werner,

na da hast Du aber ein tolles Erlebnis gehabt. Bin richtig neidisch. 
Habt Ihr soviele Mäuse dort?

Gestern waren beim Pflügen/Grubbern auch ganz kurz 2-4 Störche anwesend. Hat sich wahrscheinlich diesmal nicht gelohnt.
Vor dem Schlepper haben sie wirklich wesentlich weniger Scheu, als vor Menschen.
Gleiches trifft auch auf die bei uns recht zahlreichen Möwen zu. Mit der Maschine kannst Du sie fast umfahren. Macht man die Tür auf, weil man draußen kurz was am Gerät machen muss, __ fliegen sie weit auf Abstand. 


Sie werden wissen, warum. :?


----------



## chromis (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hallo,

auch die badischen Störche machen sich fertig für die Reise in den Süden.
Teilweise stehen bis zu 50 Tiere auf den Feldern:


----------



## chromis (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hallo,

sind eure auch alle wieder zurück?


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Servus Rainer

Der Frühling naht  

Bei uns sieht man nur __ Reiher, die waren aber den ganzen Winter über da.

Ps.: super Pics


----------



## Conny (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hallo Rainer,

super tolle Bilder   "Der Typ hinter der Kamera" ist wohl nicht mehr das Problem 

 möchtest nicht auch Du Dich outen! Die kleine graue Zeile im Profil?


----------



## chromis (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hi,

na ja, wenn ich mich mit denen hier vergleiche:
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/index.php
dann bin ich schon noch das Problem.

Outen? Meinst Du das Teichbild, das kommt wenn's mal wieder grün ist. Ich mein nicht das Wasser, sondern die Teichumgebung  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Annett (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Moin.

Wir haben leider keine Störche im direkten Umfeld. Nur zur Ernte besuchen sie uns ab und an und laufen, auf der Jagd nach flüchtenden Mäusen, direkt neben dem Mähdrescher her. 
Trotz Krach und Dreck!
Hinterher sind es dann meist keine Weißstörche, sondern Graustörche. 

@Rainer
 Conny meint sicher so eine kleine graue Zeile in der Signatur mit was Du fotografierst, so wie man es bei einigen schon lesen kann.
Aber ein Profilteichbild ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## chromis (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hi Annett,

daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Also wenn's Bild nichts taugt, dann ist nicht die Kamera schuld. Es ist eine Canon 40D, Objektiv war bei den Störchen EF 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 IS USM.
Die Exif-Daten sollten sich aber problemlos aus den Bildern auslesen lassen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## chromis (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

stubenrein


----------



## Conny (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hallo Rainer,

da kann man nur zu diesem Schnappschuss gratulieren.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Super


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Hallo,

'unsere' Störche haben jetzt 5 Störchle im Nest. Die Eltern kommen regelmäßig in die Gärtnerei und fangen hier Mäuse und __ Frösche für ihre Jungen. Einen Blick ins Storchennest könnt ihr hier werfen:

http://www.pfaffenhausen.info/

links oben 'live aus dem Nest' anklicken, dann seht ihr was aktuell im Nest passiert.

Im anderen Nachbarort (Bronnen) haben die Störche im Kieswerk ein Nest gebaut und auch schon Junge. Die sitzen über dem Förderband und lassen sich durch nichts stören.


----------



## chromis (22. März 2009)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Quicky am Sonntagmorgen


----------



## axel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Klasse Doku Rainer 

Schöne Fotos !
Da ist aber einer ganz schön fertig 

lg
axel


----------



## chromis (22. März 2009)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

Das ist nicht "er" sondern "sie". Ich nehme an, sie hat Migräne


----------



## butzbacher (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir seit Anfang Juli schon Herbst, denn so lange kommen uns die Störche schon besuchen. Ich glaube dass sicher einige Durchzügler dabei sind, aber es dürften auch etliche Jungstörche aus der Gegend dabei sein.




Hallo, wenn die Antwort auch verspätet kommt, aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass zumindest im August die Störche den Zug in die Winterquartiere beginnen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

wart ihr schon mal in Bulgarien ... ich war mal zur besten Zeit da und konnte tausende von Störchen dort beobachten ...

http://www.future-on-wings.net/bulgarien.htm


----------



## butzbacher (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

10-tausende trifft es sogar noch besser, Ich hab es auch schon öfters beobachten können. Das tollste Erlebnis war ein großer Zug von ca. 50.000 Störchen (es ziehen über 200.000 über Burgas). In der Nähe von Burgas befindet sich ein Naturschutzzentrum, zu dessen Mitarbeitern ich guten Kontakt habe.

www.bspb-poda.de


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Nochmal Storchenbesuch*

ich bin auch jedes Jahr im Sommer in Burgas, meine Frau ist Bulgarin und ihr Opi lebt dort ....meistens machen wir dann auch noch eine Tour durchst Strancha Gebirge nach Itchera und dann weiter nach Plovdiv

ich glaub ich hab diese massen an störchen immer auf der fahrt vom flughafen in die stadt gesehen ... aber allgemein die Natur in BG ist wirklich eben noch Natur 

PS: ich komm gar nicht auf deine website ? Was hast du denn mit den BG´s zu tun und auf welcher Sprache sprichst du mit ihnen ?


----------

